# Coming off HGH cycle



## beefcake1252 (Jul 27, 2019)

I have been taking hgh for 4 months now. Taking 4iu per day in 2 doses 2iu morning 2iu before bed. I have one box left 10iu x 10 vials. Do you need to come off slowly? Can you just stop? Do you need to do like a pct? Thanks people


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Just stop when you're done

All this ibutamoren or peptides as a 'PCT' isn't worth it unless you are bridging in between gh blasts and even then you'd probably be best served giving your body a break from constantly elevated igf.

You'll recover just fine without any assistance

It's not like recovering testosterone production


----------



## FatScrub (Nov 16, 2010)

beefcake1252 said:


> I have been taking hgh for 4 months now. Taking 4iu per day in 2 doses 2iu morning 2iu before bed. I have one box left 10iu x 10 vials. Do you need to come off slowly? Can you just stop? Do you need to do like a pct? Thanks people


 How did it go? Did you take anything else with HGH? Happy about the results? I'm planning my own HGH cycle (albeit at a lower dose).


----------



## beefcake1252 (Jul 27, 2019)

Gave me more energy, better mood sleep. I noticed thicker bones cos my watch got too small for wrists. I ran it with test e. Put on weight reduced body fat. I do think it's well over priced for what it is.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

beefcake1252 said:


> Gave me more energy, better mood sleep. I noticed thicker bones cos my watch got too small for wrists. I ran it with test e. Put on weight reduced body fat. I do think it's well over priced for what it is.


 Water retention would of caused your watch to become tighter, not bone growth!


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

G-man99 said:


> Water retention would of caused your watch to become tighter, not bone growth!


 Cryin


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

beefcake1252 said:


> Gave me more energy, better mood sleep. I noticed thicker bones cos my watch got too small for wrists. I ran it with test e. Put on weight reduced body fat. I do think it's well over priced for what it is.


 4 years straight at 10iu a day you may have a case for thicker bones but not at the dose and duration you are taking. That's water retention

what HGH have you been using btw?? Some of the cheaper products you may find give you bad water retention because they are not actually HGH and actually contain peptides.


----------



## beefcake1252 (Jul 27, 2019)

Company called qingdao sigma chemical co Ltd in china. Has good reviews on hgh. Makes me sleep well better wellbeing. When I use test I can get depressed. Hgh doesn't do that to me.


----------



## beefcake1252 (Jul 27, 2019)

Company say its Somatropin 191aa


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

beefcake1252 said:


> Gave me more energy, better mood sleep. I noticed thicker bones cos my watch got too small for wrists. I ran it with test e. Put on weight reduced body fat. I do think it's well over priced for what it is.


 Thicker bones, cuz?


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

beefcake1252 said:


> Company called qingdao sigma chemical co Ltd in china. Has good reviews on hgh. Makes me sleep well better wellbeing. *When I use test I can get depressed*. Hgh doesn't do that to me.


 Have you ever been diagnosed with depression or generally suffer with low mood?


----------



## beefcake1252 (Jul 27, 2019)

Yes been diagnosed with depression take anti depressants at mo.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

beefcake1252 said:


> Yes been diagnosed with depression take anti depressants at mo.


 Reason I ask is that often AAS can exacerbate the way a person behaves/is eg roid rage. No such thing except if a bloke is a t**t without gear in him, it will usually make him even more of a t**t when he becomes a fully fledged roider juiced to the gills on roids.


----------



## beefcake1252 (Jul 27, 2019)

Oh right no never had roid rage. I've only done 2 cycles at mo. Looking forward to coming off roids for a while. Pct


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

beefcake1252 said:


> Gave me more energy, better mood sleep. I noticed thicker bones cos my watch got too small for wrists. I ran it with test e. Put on weight reduced body fat. I do think it's well over priced for what it is.


 thicker bones love it


----------



## beefcake1252 (Jul 27, 2019)

f**k that cock pic has made me feel better


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

beefcake1252 said:


> f**k that cock pic has made me feel better


 Be careful mate, youll get told off for profanity! Lol


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

beefcake1252 said:


> f**k that cock pic has made me feel better


 Nice one mate. Glad it's cheered you up. There's always someone worse off you see :thumb Enjoy the rest of your day


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

sitries said:


> 4 years straight at 10iu a day you may have a case for thicker bones but not at the dose and duration you are taking. That's water retention
> 
> what HGH have you been using btw?? Some of the cheaper products you may find give you bad water retention because they are not actually HGH and actually contain peptides.


 No offense but I call bullshit.

I would like to know what peptides you can inject 1x daily that can give igf 1 levels of 4-5-600 and simulates every single hgh effect (amazing recovery, baby skin, better libido, deep sleep, well being etc)

It seems like there is a witch hunt on non pharma hgh products, despite blood work time and time again showing consistency with igf 1 levels


----------



## beefcake1252 (Jul 27, 2019)

I don't have blood work on hgh. Let's say I inject 3iu before bed wake up feeling refreshed. When I don't inject I don't sleep aswell. hgh isn't all that good for musel growth, price is very expensive.

I have also noticed that my rings no longer fit which is probable water retention. Have also noticed that my waist size has increased, and some clothes feel smaller.

They say it can re generate cell growth bone growth ect.


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

beefcake1252 said:


> I don't have blood work on hgh. Let's say I inject 3iu before bed wake up feeling refreshed. When I don't inject I don't sleep aswell. hgh isn't all that good for musel growth, price is very expensive.
> 
> I have also noticed that my rings no longer fit which is probable water retention. Have also noticed that my waist size has increased, and some clothes feel smaller.
> 
> They say it can re generate cell growth bone growth ect.


 Why are you even using it? You've done 2 cycles, you weigh ten stone.... This is not an attack, I genuinely want to know...


----------



## beefcake1252 (Jul 27, 2019)

It's made my mood and sleep better. Just an experiment really. I don't entend to use it long term cancer risks and damage to heart ect. Coming off it now.


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

beefcake1252 said:


> It's made my mood and sleep better. Just an experiment really. I don't entend to use it long term cancer risks and damage to heart ect. Coming off it now.


 No cancer risk unless you have cancer. Igf 1 actually shows to promote cancer protection.

Damage to the heart?

Remember we make this hormone naturally, every single day. Imo it's relatively safe unless you're reckless and shoot 8+ iu a day like a maniac


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Dannyb0yb said:


> No offense but I call bullshit.
> 
> I would like to know what peptides you can inject 1x daily that can give igf 1 levels of 4-5-600 and simulates every single hgh effect (amazing recovery, baby skin, better libido, deep sleep, well being etc)
> 
> It seems like there is a witch hunt on non pharma hgh products, despite blood work time and time again showing consistency with igf 1 levels


 Have you had this blood work yourself?? My mate did some Hyge black tops last year which came back on the website as genuine and I've never seen water retention like it!!! Was so bad he had to go to A and E!!! Looked like the elephant Man. That's not HGH I'm afraid!! I don't know what peptides would cause it because I don't use them and have no reason to. I just know that HGH isn't cheap so if you want Genuine HGH it you need to accept that and pay the price.


----------



## beefcake1252 (Jul 27, 2019)

Nah I'm doing blue tops 5mg ones. I've had positive results so far. Any idea where I can get bloods done to test hgh levels?


----------



## FatScrub (Nov 16, 2010)

beefcake1252 said:


> Nah I'm doing blue tops 5mg ones. I've had positive results so far. Any idea where I can get bloods done to test hgh levels?


 I wouldn't test for HGH levels because they fluctuate during the day. Probs better to check for IGF-1 and Insulin resistance.

Medichecks is mentioned on the forums (from what I've seen so far).


----------

